# Flex wheeler



## musclebird (Feb 2, 2014)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FbB8zx0dZaQ


----------



## Big Worm (Feb 2, 2014)

He just has a really good tan.


----------



## Jada (Feb 2, 2014)

Fkin monster


----------



## transcend2007 (Feb 2, 2014)

What's up with his trainor.  1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ~ 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 in the same set. Can't he count to 10....?


----------



## musclebird (Feb 5, 2014)

transcend2007 said:


> What's up with his trainor.  1, 2, 3, 4, 5 ~ 1, 2, 3, 4, 5 in the same set. Can't he count to 10....?



Jay Cutler does the same thing, counts his reps out like that in a lot of videos


----------



## NbleSavage (Feb 5, 2014)

His back is insane.


----------



## Stevethedream (Feb 5, 2014)

His back is nothing compared to the King Ronnie Coleman!


----------



## losieloos (Feb 5, 2014)

Bbc genetics.


----------

